# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat mag je wel en niet eten bij het overactieve blaassyndroom of incontinentie?

## FRANCOIS580

*Méér dan dertig procent van alle zeventig plussers lijden aan het overactieve blaassyndroom of incontinentie en toch wordt er over dit vervelend probleem weinig of niet gepraat. In vele gevallen is het zelfs zo erg dat deze patiënten zelfs hun huis niet meer uit durven en zo in een sociaal isolement terecht komen. Incontinentie kosten de gemeenschap handenvol geld, het gebruik van incontinentiemateriaal is aan deze situatie zeker niet vreemd. Gelukkig is er voor deze sterk groeiende bevolkingsgroep eindelijk beterschap in zicht.*


Zowel mannen als vrouwen lijden aan het actieve blaas syndroom en incontinentie, maar vrouwen zijn duidelijk in de meerderheid
Naast een gezond eet- en leefpatroon blijkt uit de resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke studies die aan de universiteit van het Nederlandse Maastricht werden uitgevoerd dat twee populaire geneesmiddelen incontinentieproblemen kunnen voorkomen en verhelpen. Het betreft Ibuprofen en Viagra twee populaire en veel gebruikte geneesmiddelen. Genezen is goed, maar voorkomen is uiteraard veel beter. Wat mag je dan wel en wat niet eten bij het overactieve blaassyndroom of incontinentie?
Voel je om de haverklap een onweerstaanbare drang om te plassen? En gaat het dan meestal om slechts enkele druppeltjes? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je last hebt van het overactieve blaassyndroom gecombineerd met urineverlies of of incontinentie. Deze veel voorkomende aandoening van de urinewegen treft zowel mannen als vrouwen, maar deze laatsten zijn duidelijk in de meerderheid. Het is dikwijls zelfs zo erg dat mensen met incontinentieproblemen zelfs niet meer buiten komen!

*Overactief*

Mensen met zon een overactieve blaas moeten plotseling plassen en kunnen hun plas onmogelijk ophouden. Plas is veel gezegd, want meestal gaat het om enkele druppeltjes. Je blaas is overactief wanneer je meer dan acht keer per dag moet plassen en je daarbij af en toe last hebt van nadruppelen. De oorzaken van een overactieve blaas zijn verschillend. Het snel samentrekken van de spieren die zich in de wand van je blaas bevinden is er alvast één van. Het is precies dit samentrekken die een ongewilde plasbeurt veroorzaken. Heel wat patiënten met deze problemen voelen te pas en te onpas een sterke aandrang om te plassen. Eens op het toilet lukt het hen niet of nauwelijks.

*Ontspannen*

In ontspannen toestand vult je blaas (niet meer dan een spier) zich met urine. Deze komt uiteindelijk via je urineleiders in je nieren terecht. Bij een volle blaas wordt telkens een signaal naar je hersenen gestuurd en die zetten je aan tot een toiletbezoek. Plassen is een combinatie van het ontspannen van de sluitspier en het samentrekken van de blaasspier. Heb je echter last van een overactieve blaas dan trekt je blaasspier willekeurig samen ook al is deze nog niet met urine gevuld. In dit geval worden je hersenen niet gewaarschuwd. Je kan dan je plas onmogelijk ophouden en dat zorgt uiteraard voor de nodige problemen.

Tomaten houden je prostaat gezond, maar irriteren dan weer de wand van je blaas
Andere oorzaken van het overactieve blaassyndroom zijn: een ontsteking of een andere aandoening van de prostaat, zwakke bekkenbodemspieren of een langdurig gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen

*Gezonde voeding*

Je hebt de oorzaken van het overactieve blaassyndroom of aandrangincontinentie niet altijd in de hand, maar een gezonde voeding kan deze vervelende aandoening voorkomen of de symptomen ervan verzachten:.../...


Lees verder

----------

